# Nene from Majestics.. Happy from Just Us



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

He told me to tell u that he is building this car for the kids... 2 more months and he will be ready to play. Once again this is the messenger and happy said to be ready.. 
http://www.pichut.org/up/IMG_1737.JPG[/img]] 
http://www.pichut.org/up/IMG_1736.JPG[/img]] 
http://www.pichut.org/up/IMG_1738.JPG[/img]] 
http://www.pichut.org/up/IMG_1739.JPG[/img]] 
http://www.pichut.org/up/IMG_1740.JPG[/img]]


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

http://www.pichut.org/up/IMG_1741.JPG[/img]] 
http://www.pichut.org/up/IMG_1742.JPG[/img]] 
http://www.pichut.org/up/IMG_1743.JPG[/img]] 
http://www.pichut.org/up/IMG_1744.JPG[/img]] 
http://www.pichut.org/up/IMG_1746.JPG[/img]]


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

some more
http://www.pichut.org/up/IMG_1748.JPG[/img]] 
http://www.pichut.org/up/IMG_1747.JPG[/img]] 
http://www.pichut.org/up/IMG_1749.JPG[/img]] 
http://www.pichut.org/up/IMG_1750.JPG[/img]] 
http://www.pichut.org/up/IMG_1751.JPG[/img]]


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

last ones
http://www.pichut.org/up/IMG_1752.JPG[/img]] 
http://www.pichut.org/up/IMG_1753.JPG[/img]]


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

I like that!!!!!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

THAT'S SOME WICKED ASS SHIT.


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

yeah man car is clean as hell... and its a hopper


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Looks nice bro,but MAJESTICS ain't scared.


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

tight!


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

ese gallo va ser muy fino. :worship:


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)




----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

all i got to say is DAMN


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0 :cheesy: hoo damn , so that's what Happy was talkin' 'bout :0


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

nice :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

havent seen happy's shit personally but seen nene's shit and let me add the homies alex this year is gonna be a good year nene is bring some top line shit happy also and alex its going to go down hous calls all day :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Much props to happy with his new hopper.I'm hoping more people bring out some more clean hoppers this year no more hoppers looking like pick your parts cars.ill be ready with some supper clean shit in about two weeks all I need to do is my interior and some more stipping on my frame and ill should be ready. So watch out coming to hood near you.


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

yeah man back to the hold days.. house calls 3 times a week
here is alexs shit :biggrin: 
alexs will be done by oct
http://www.pichut.org/up/IMG_0195_2.JPG[/img]] 
http://www.pichut.org/up/IMG_0198_2.JPG[/img]]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

wutt it do nene


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

wutt it do nene


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 30 2006, 12:03 AM~5517928
> *wutt it do nene
> *


 :biggrin: you know what it do homeboy.this time I'm keeping it street rider no more trailer for me this year, is about milage this time .only 9 batteries shocks regular suspention and a lot of crome.


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

:0


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

I know its gonna swang - Pro Hopper


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*GOOD LUCK TO NENE AND HAPPY AND ALEX KEEP DOING A GOOD JOB ON THE RIDES AND HOPE TO SEE YOU IN ARE PICNIC SEPTEMBER 24 AT ELYSION PARK SO YOU CAN SHOW THE PEOPLE WHAT YOU BEEN WORKING ON *_


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

AYE CHISME


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@May 29 2006, 11:50 PM~5517843
> *Much props to happy with his new hopper.I'm hoping more people bring out some more clean hoppers this year no more hoppers looking like pick your parts cars.ill be ready with some supper clean shit in about two weeks all I need to do is my interior and some more stipping on my frame and ill should be ready. So watch out  coming to hood near you.
> *


lots of clean shit comin this year. glad to see another clean one in the works. lookin good Big Happy


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

cars look clean as fuck ,but they kind look like billboards with all that writing on them.no hatting much props to all you three builders.


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

all the money that goes in the car as u can see. they will need help with the cost of building it and maintaining it


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

Cant hate on that shit,, its all pinstriped and leafed on,, looks tight



motherfuckers start rockin vynal,, then I aint down.


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

the car looks great   :thumbsup:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

tight hopper Nene!


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

im sure we all will this hot action in the upcoming truucha videos.


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

I need to learn how to post pics so you guys can see what I'm working with.I'm going to have my homie post them for me ,this shit got to hard now to post pics.and all my shit is beign in the back yard..


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

Nice hoppers. Before you guys do some damage, might be a good idea to have someone get some shots 

Good Job on building CLEAN hoppers


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@May 31 2006, 09:27 PM~5530002
> *I need to learn how to post pics so you guys can see what I'm working with.I'm going to have my homie post them for me ,this shit got to hard now to post pics.and all my shit is beign in the back yard..
> *


man you and truucha are to busy with jose luis sin sinsura.. I seen both of you guys iin tv today.. hhahahahha
you got some clean cars though nene


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

thats what i like to see...clean hoppers


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

another msg from happy: he said "this is a back yard car. It was paintied, stripped,hydros and anything u can do to a car was done in back of my house."
He is the owner and builder of the car..


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

I would like to see young hogg, truucha, og rider, cali swangin,360 low, build a car and see who comes out with the best..


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 1 2006, 04:57 PM~5535247
> *I would like to see young hogg, truucha, og rider, cali swangin,360 low, build a car and see who comes out with the best..
> *


NO ANDES CON TANTO CHISME


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 1 2006, 04:57 PM~5535247
> *I would like to see young hogg, truucha, og rider, cali swangin,360 low, build a car and see who comes out with the best..
> *



HOW ABOUT BEST VIDEO? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 1 2006, 05:59 PM~5535257
> *NO ANDES CON TANTO CHISME
> *


hahaha qvo rich


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

THAT IS A NICE CAR VERY CLEAN AND I KNOW IT'S HOT


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 1 2006, 06:23 PM~5535648
> *hahaha qvo rich
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shawngoodtimer sd_@Jun 2 2006, 06:02 PM~5541699
> *THAT IS A NICE CAR VERY CLEAN AND I KNOW IT'S HOT
> *



HOTTER THAN YOURS ? :biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## akestoe (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 29 2006, 08:52 PM~5517113
> *Looks nice bro,but MAJESTICS ain't scared.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: U KNOW HOW THE BIG M DO IT!!!! COMING OUT STRONG AND HARD....HAPPY NOT GONNA LOOK TOO HAPPY WHEN NENE PULL HIS SHIT OUT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## akestoe (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 29 2006, 07:24 PM~5516455
> *He told me to tell u that he is building this car for the kids... 2 more months and he will be ready to play. Once again this is the messenger and happy said to be ready..
> http://www.pichut.org/up/IMG_1737.JPG[/img]]
> http://www.pichut.org/up/IMG_1736.JPG[/img]]
> ...


IT'S ABOUT TIME,HOW LONG HAS IT BEEN,2 YEARS HAPPY HAS'NT PULL OUT A HOPPER.....THE LAST TIME HE HOP WAS WITH NENE AND THE DREAM TEAM AT BLVD SHOP.........2 YEARS AGO :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:BUT DONT TRIP,NENE COMING SOON,REAL SOON.....HIS HOPPER BUILT LESS THAN 5 MONTH, NOT 2 YEARS AND SOME :twak: :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## skysthelimit (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

like i said 3 tight as rides coming this year get ready for a good year big ups to 
GOODTIMES
MAJESTICS
JUST US


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

*LIKE RIC FLAIR SAID,TO BE THE MAN ,YOU GOTTA BEAT THE MAN* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 3 2006, 10:58 AM~5545074
> *LIKE RIC FLAIR  SAID,TO BE THE MAN ,YOU GOTTA BEAT THE MAN :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



jet flying limo riding!!! woooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

dam now thats what im talking about clean ass hoppers none of this bumperless shit ,oh hang on my hopper aint got a front bumper lol 

cant wait to see these 3 noseing up :thumbsup:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by akestoe_@Jun 3 2006, 08:44 AM~5544590
> *IT'S ABOUT TIME,HOW LONG HAS IT BEEN,2 YEARS HAPPY HAS'NT PULL OUT A HOPPER.....THE LAST TIME HE HOP WAS WITH NENE AND THE DREAM TEAM AT BLVD SHOP.........2 YEARS AGO :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:BUT DONT TRIP,NENE COMING SOON,REAL SOON.....HIS HOPPER BUILT LESS THAN 5 MONTH, NOT 2 YEARS AND SOME  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YEA NENE GOT SOMETHING TIGHT COMING OUT BUT HERE WERES YOUR CAR YOU TALK ALOT I HAD A CAR AND YOU TOLD ME I DIDNT WANT TO SEE ANYTHIG THE YOU BUILD FROM YOR SIDE OF TOWN BECAUSE I WOULDNT BEAT IT IF YOU ARE PART OF NENES TEAM THATS COOL BUT SEE HAPPY S CAR HAS BEEN TOOKEN APART BY HIM AND HIMSELF NOT A WHOLE TEAM HE IS A SMALL CAR CLUB MAN BUT HE HAS BEEN PUTTING IT DOWN JUST LIKE EVEYBODY ELSE A REAL HOPPER TAKES ALOT TIME TO BILT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

LIMITED CC HAS SOMETHING BRAND NEW COMING OUT SOON WIL BE OUT HARDER THAN THE CUTLASS AND THE REGAL .BE REAL YOU PEOPLE NOW THE BLACK REGAL WAS TEARING SHIT OUT THERE EVEN THOUGH THE HATERS COULDNT COME CLOSE TO IT BIG SHOUTS ON THE REGAL TO DARELL FROM DENA HAPPY PAISA JOHNY AND ME THIS ONE WILL BE PUT TOGETHER BY A BAD ASS TEAM AGIN LIMITED CC 4 LIFE


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

lmao on this cheerleader hey homie ill by you a minnie skirt if you keep cheerleading like that lmao :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by akestoe_@Jun 3 2006, 07:55 AM~5544618
> *NOT HATTING ON THE HOPPER FROM THAT SIDE OF TOWN,JUST KNOW WHO YOU  GOING UP AGAINST,I'LL LET THE CLUB NAME SAY IT ALL......"MAJESTICS[/SIZE]"...... NICE HOPPERS FROM BOTH SIDE,JUST DONT PULL OUT A CAR WITH FLAKES ON TOP OF THE PAINT,CAR PAINT ON THE FRAME  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:uh:


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jun 2 2006, 06:07 PM~5541744
> *HOTTER THAN YOURS ? :biggrin:
> *


A BEFORE U GET A CAR GET SOME NEW SHOES AND CLOTHES IM SHOWING SOME LOVE TO A CLUB MEMBER AND U TALKING THAT FUNNY SHIT WELL IT WILL BE ANOTHER 5YRS WHEN U HAVE A CAR A MY CAR HOPS AND DRIVES


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by happy_@Jun 3 2006, 04:07 PM~5546296
> *STOP CHEERLEADING ALREADY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHY DOES IT TAKE 200 GUYS FROM MAJESTICS TO TAKE DOWN 1 "MAN" FROM JUST US? I DONT SWING ON NOBODYS NUTS, I MAKE MY OWN SHIT AND LET THE BUMPBER SPEAK FOR ME   :buttkick:
> *


 :0 WE DONT HAVE 200 MEMBERS


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jun 3 2006, 10:21 AM~5545157
> *jet flying limo riding!!!  woooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 4 2006, 06:28 PM~5550857
> *WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> *


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

:biggrin: you guys need to sell more drugs or something .I wana see thoes cars already.


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Jun 5 2006, 09:00 PM~5558471
> *:biggrin: you guys need to sell more drugs or something .I wana see thoes cars already.
> *


stupid fuck :angry:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> stupid fuck :angry:
> [/b]


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

props 2 da hommie ''alex'' hes almost done with the new one


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

all i know is that there is going to be some good videos comming soon


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> stupid fuck :angry:
> [/b]


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

someone got owned


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 6 2006, 11:24 PM~5565547
> *someone got owned
> *



WUZ UP FOOL GET BACK !!


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

thats a nice hopper


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

wait to you see the interior and rims.. 1 of a kind


----------



## happy (Jun 3, 2006)

*undefined* 


> _Originally posted by akestoe_@Jun 9 2006, 09:25 PM~5583186
> *STOP CRYING U BIG ASS BABY......IS NOT MY HOMIES FAULT, WHY IS "JUST U" hahahaha.....I FOR GOT, just us car club....LOOKS LIKE U NEED TO RECRUTE SOME MEMBERS DUMMY....GO BACK TO TRUUCHA VIDEOS,NENE AND HIS HOMIES AGAINST EVERYBODY ON CRENSHAW......THATS A POOR EXCUSE...DONT GET IT TWISTED,NENE AND HIS HOMIES BUILT THERE OWN SHIT BY THEM SELF AND BACK YARD.......SO UR POINT IS......... U GONNA GET SERVED....hahahhahahahahahahha
> *



IF I WERE U, INSTEAD OF BEING ALL UP ON NENE'S NUTS I WOULD BE OUT THERE TRYING TO GET SOME ASS NOT GIVING MINE UP TO A FOOL WHO HAS A HOPPER!!!!!!!!! I AINT SPIKE AND MY HOMIES GOT MY BACK. (BUT HOMIES I DONT NEED CAUSE IM A MAN WHO CAN HANDLE MY OWN) WHERE THE FUCK IS YOUR CAR? NOT NENES, NOT MAJESTICS, YOUR CAR  :dunno:


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

:uh: I just want to put one thing straight,I don't know who this guy is talking all this shit is.So lets not get shit mixed up out there.peace


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by jojo_@Jun 11 2006, 01:33 PM~5589823
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:angry:


> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 11 2006, 11:10 PM~5592561
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jun 11 2006, 11:59 AM~5589287
> *:uh: I just want to put one thing straight,I don't know who this guy is talking all this shit is.So lets not get shit mixed up out there.peace
> *


TRUE THAT WE TALK SHIT IN HERE BUT SOME PEOPLE TAKE IT TOO SERIOUS THERE SOME PEOPLE PUTTING IT DOWN REPRESENTIG AND THERES ALWAYS SOMEOBODY HATING WHEN WE SEE NENE OR THE MAJESTICS FAM WE ARE ALWAYS COOL AND SAY WHATS UP WE ALL STAY COOL ITS NOT EVEN LIKE THAT GOOD LOOKING NENE out :wave:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

whta wrong with this topic?no up dates and no comments.whel im ready on the bummper and i still dont see to nene from happy no more.


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jun 22 2006, 09:43 PM~5654348
> *whta wrong with this topic?no up dates and no comments.whel im ready on the bummper and i still dont see to nene from happy no more.
> *


WHERE YOU GOING THI WEEKEND NENE TO SD OR HIGHLAND PARK


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)




----------

